# Topics > Related topics > Solving the Rubik's Cube >  8x8 Rubik's Cube World Record - 5:49.08

## Airicist

Kevin Hays

----------


## Airicist

8x8 Rubik's Cube World Record - 5:49.08

Published on Jun 12, 2013




> Meh.

----------

